# Rat coughing up blood.



## Devon (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a rattie who is nearing 3 years of age, she has a tumour but we have been told that it is benign so we are loving her and her lump for the time being . But this morning I found her in quite the state, drenched in blood and seemed to be coughing it up. Was all over her nose and mouth and was having trouble breathing due to it. This has since subsided and I have put her in a separate cage to her buddies and she seems to just be resting. I know she is old, and we lost her littermate just weeks ago so it is quite likely she is coming to the end of her precious little life :'(. My vet has said there is nothing she could do if it has subsided but I wanted to know what I can do for her, should I leave her to her own devices? Should I put her back in with her buddies? Also how much blood can a rattie lose and still function? I have to say the amount of blood was unbelievable I thought I was losing her there and then. Would have been a little under a 1/8th of a cup of blood.
She also doesn't seem to be suffering at the moment, she is eating, drinking and grooming herself. Otherwise I would be at the vet without hesitation.

Please let me know if you have any ideas or suggestions for me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

